# pollen press?



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to build your own pollenpress? Also would a shammycloth be good to use fer a drying screen fer your hash? Just vapin and wondering fer my next attempt at hash? I've got some ideas using c-clamps but don't quite know the end result i'm looking fer, ty all fer your help and advice.


----------

